# New SOL released 17 May- ACS action?



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys,

As you know, the new SOL was released today. Just like the draft, ASCO codes are gone and ANZSCO codes are in.
I have already applied for ACS and my assessment is still "in process"
Called ACS. The got the email from DIAC on the new list only today and they are yet to plan how to progress with the new list. It seems no one knew about the new list until today morning. Great Planning DIAC...

If anyone gets update on how pending applications will be processed, please post it..


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Since they have suspended offshore visas only, I think ACS will continue assessment with the old ASCO codes for pending applications


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
My application is also pending with ACS and is *In Process* If ACS gives assessment as per OLD SOL then it is USELESS.
Also we need to check whetehr the skill assessment agency is same or DIAC have changed it also..... as ACS is confined to Australia only (ANZSCO comprises of NZ also).
:confused2:


app said:


> Since they have suspended offshore visas only, I think ACS will continue assessment with the old ASCO codes for pending applications


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

skill assessment agency for engineers is still *engineers australia*


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks like the list was announced under tight deadline and DIAC has not made any changes to areas like Points test. The DIAC website links all point to the old content except a message about todays new SOL on top of all GSM visa related pages.
The skills assessment agency will still be the same. As per ACS, they will all hold new applications until they get clarification from DIAC. I dont know yet about existing applications.If you or any one get an update, please post.


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Acs*

Afternoon,
Im thinking of applying to ACS soon. However, reading through their website it seems they are very excited by IT degrees and with the "NP" qualification and less interested in industry recognised quals such as ITIL CCNP CCIE etc. Does this mean ACS think Oz employers will prefer someone who's learnt some 1990's textbook style IT that's pretty out-of-date and irrelevant before the course is finished to someone who has worked in and become a specialist in of a particular area of IT such as Cisco voice specialist. I'm not knocking IT degrees (much ;-)) as i have one myself. It all seems a little old fashioned and inflexible to me....

Good Luck anyway
Phil


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> My application is also pending with ACS and is *In Process* If ACS gives assessment as per OLD SOL then it is USELESS.
> Also we need to check whetehr the skill assessment agency is same or DIAC have changed it also..... as ACS is confined to Australia only (ANZSCO comprises of NZ also).
> :confused2:



I am in the same position as you are. I e-mailed ACS and got the following response, 

*
Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.*

--
beetle


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Beetle,

Thanks for your update. Couple of others in this forum also got similar response. I guess, we have to wait until ACS-DIAC to explains the review process.

Regards,
Deena


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for update........... so* 400AUD and time *are saved :washing:


beetle said:


> I am in the same position as you are. I e-mailed ACS and got the following response,
> 
> *
> Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.*
> ...


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks for update........... so* 400AUD and time *are saved :washing:



Hi ,

Can you share the link where exactly it is published. Because Already my agent is forcing me to apply for a review on the assessment which I got. If I have strong proof or evidence. I don't have to pay 305 $ AUD for review and additional charges which mentioned by agent.

Thanks & Regards,
Narendra


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

narendra,

the average time required for review is 4-6 weeks so if you request for review now, you'll get your results before 1st july. i suggest you should wait atleast for a month and meanwhile keep your review case ready.

there isn't any link for the information you requested, it is the email in response of applicant's who are getting their assessment letters in asco codes. you can also ask from your CO the same information as how to proceed further with old asco codes.


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

*DIAC is going to honor the ASCO codes*

Hi all

This is my first post, but I have being following this forum for some time now. I have also applied for ACS and my status is also at pendig status. 

This was available on the Engineers Australia site and it seems that they are going to honor the ASCO codes

*Please note - For applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by this office prior to 1 July 2010, and who lodge an application to DIAC within 12 months of the date of this letter:

DIAC have advised us that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner.*


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post, but I have being following this forum for some time now. I have also applied for ACS and my status is also at pendig status.
> 
> ...


Thanks Samaraweera. 
Its surprising, why DIAC has not advised all assessing bodies when they came up with the new list. When I called up ACS on the morning of announcement, they were clueless.


----------



## vivek2504 (May 22, 2010)

*Review*



app said:


> Thanks Samaraweera.
> Its surprising, why DIAC has not advised all assessing bodies when they came up with the new list. When I called up ACS on the morning of announcement, they were clueless.


 What does this mean for people applying for a Migration Skills
Assessment by the Australian Computer Society?

1. Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters
will be issued in ASCO codes only.
2. From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will
be issued in ANZSCO codes only.

Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter
with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be
advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course. Please
regularly visit the Migration Skills Assessment section on the ACS
website for updated information. 


Regards,
Skills Assessment Team

So I suppose, even though u carry or about to carry old ASCO code assessment, you have to review your assessment as per the new SOL list in order to apply visa with DIAC after 1st July. :confused2:


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

vivek2504 said:


> What does this mean for people applying for a Migration Skills
> Assessment by the Australian Computer Society?
> 
> 1. Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters
> ...


hi vivek,

its still unclear how acs and diac are going to proceed with the asco codes, all we can do is to wait till 1st july and see.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

vivek2504 said:


> What does this mean for people applying for a Migration Skills
> Assessment by the Australian Computer Society?
> 
> 1. Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters
> ...


I guess for the Applications with ASCO codes, they may charge a small fee for review to check whether the old ASCO code has mapping with the new SOL. So better if we get the assessment after July 1st. 

I think they will not give the codes for the new applications till July 1st or until DIAC has mentioned some clear instructions. For the applications which the procedures are almost over, they mite have to give the assessment letter with the ASCO code. 

I am anyways waiting till July 1st to submit my application for assessment. By the time, the new changes will be somewhat clear.


----------



## vivek2504 (May 22, 2010)

sunilphilip14 said:


> I guess for the Applications with ASCO codes, they may charge a small fee for review to check whether the old ASCO code has mapping with the new SOL. So better if we get the assessment after July 1st.
> 
> I think they will not give the codes for the new applications till July 1st or until DIAC has mentioned some clear instructions. For the applications which the procedures are almost over, they mite have to give the assessment letter with the ASCO code.
> 
> I am anyways waiting till July 1st to submit my application for assessment. By the time, the new changes will be somewhat clear.


_Guys I have one query, as mentioned on the ACS site, they have not stopped accepting offshore applications for assessment, therefore if we apply immediately as per the current ASCO codes and if we get the outcome letter after 1st July we should be mapped automatically as per the new ANZSCO codes.

Hence, either we should be mapped by default or DIAC should accept our assessment as per the current ASCO codes as it anyhow valid for 12 months. They should not reject our assessment if by any chance our profession (eg: network admin, security, systems manager) is not listed in the new SOL list because we have applied only when ACS was working as per the current SOL list (ASCO)
What are your opinions on this?_


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

vivek2504 said:


> _Guys I have one query, as mentioned on the ACS site, they have not stopped accepting offshore applications for assessment, therefore if we apply immediately as per the current ASCO codes and if we get the outcome letter after 1st July we should be mapped automatically as per the new ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Hence, either we should be mapped by default or DIAC should accept our assessment as per the current ASCO codes as it anyhow valid for 12 months. They should not reject our assessment if by any chance our profession (eg: network admin, security, systems manager) is not listed in the new SOL list because we have applied only when ACS was working as per the current SOL list (ASCO)
> What are your opinions on this?_


well i think it would be better to apply for assessment after you get the detailed sol list which is expected on 1st july from diac. At that time you'll be able to select the exact code which you fit in rather firing bullet in a dark. hope this helps.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

wickp said:


> well i think it would be better to apply for assessment after you get the detailed sol list which is expected on 1st july from diac. At that time you'll be able to select the exact code which you fit in rather firing bullet in a dark. hope this helps.


I agree..


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

vivek2504 said:


> _Guys I have one query, as mentioned on the ACS site, they have not stopped accepting offshore applications for assessment, therefore if we apply immediately as per the current ASCO codes and if we get the outcome letter after 1st July we should be mapped automatically as per the new ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Hence, either we should be mapped by default or DIAC should accept our assessment as per the current ASCO codes as it anyhow valid for 12 months. They should not reject our assessment if by any chance our profession (eg: network admin, security, systems manager) is not listed in the new SOL list because we have applied only when ACS was working as per the current SOL list (ASCO)
> What are your opinions on this?_


What I think is they wont accept anything with ASCO codes. People with ASCO codes will have to get it reviewed and get the new ANZSCO code i guess. 

The new SOL is a generic one, so most of the old skills can be mapped but still not sure abt the ones like network admin, manager etc. 

Since ACS is an independent organization and no way directly related to DIAC, they mite not accept anything that is not in the new SOL even though it is having 1 year validity. For example, an application with positive assessment in MODL has 1 year validity but will not be accepted anymore. 

Anyways lets hope for the best..


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Australian Computer Society (ACS) comment on ANZSCO skills assessments


----------

